# באיחור של שנה! קרדיטים



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

באיחור של שנה! קרדיטים  
כשאתן את הקרדיט לצלמים אסביר קצת יותר על סיבת האיחור, אבל סוף סוף זה קורה
התחתנו ביום שבת השישי לאוקטובר 2012.
והנה זה מתחיל


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

מי אנחנו 
שמי לי, והגעתי לארה"ב לפני כמעט שלוש שנים לעבודה, אבל בעיקר לניקוי ראש.
יצאתי ממערכת זוכית של קרוב לארבע שנים, לא ידעתי מה בדיוק אני עושה עם עצמי, אבל ידעתי שאני רוצה לעשות דבר אחד
והוא קורס צניחה חופשית.
אני לא זו שמסתפקת בצניחת חוויה רתומה למדריך. אני רוצה ללמוד איך לקפוץ ממטוסים עם מצנח משלי, ובארץ הקורס יקר באופן בילתי שפוי. אז כשקיבלתי את ההזדמנות לעבוד חצי שנה בארה"ב, הדבר הראשון שביררתי היה מחירי קורס הצניחה.
ביום הראשון של קורס הקרקע, ברגע שיצאתי מהמונית ראיתי אותו עומד מולי. הוא הבחין בי קודם ולא הסיר מבטו ממני.
בילי היה חניך כמוני שבא להתחיל את הקורס באותו היום.
באותו היום לא צניחנו, זה היה רק שיעור קרקע.
הוא נתן לי טרמפ הביתה ולקח את הטלפון שלי, אמר לי, שאם אי פעם אני זקוקה לחבר, שאוכל תמיד לסמוך עליו.
אחרי יומים הוא שלח לי הודע, שואל אם אני רוצה סוף סוף לצנוח!
אז הוא אסף אותי ונסענו למועדון הצניחה.
חצי יום רק ישבנו וחיכינו לקפיצת הסולו הראשונה של שנינו. ישבנו ודיברנו (_באנגלית, בילי אמריקאי) לא יכולנו לקפוץ בבוקר כי הרוחות היו חזקות מידי לצנחנית מתחילים. בשלב מסויים הוא חיבק וליטף את ידי ושערי, אבל לא נישק אותי.
הגיע הזמן לעלות על המטוס. כל אחת ממעל למאה הצניחות של אחד מאיתנו עשה מאז אותו היום היתה מרגשת, אבל אין איך לתאר במילים את ההתרגשות של צניחת הקורס הראשונה,
אנחנו עולים לגובה 13 אלף רגל. בילי אוחז בדי, אבל לא מנשק אותי!
המדריך מסמן לי לקפוץ ראשונה, אני אומרת לעצמי, זה עכשיו או לעולם לא! מסתובבת אל בילי, עם הקסדה, משקפי הרוח והכל, מנשקת אותו ואומרת לו, נפגש על הקרקע וקופצת!

הנה וידאו מסופ"ש של קפיצות, שחבר הכין, אתם יכולים לזהות את בילי ואותי לפי החליפות שלנו בתמונה המצורפת
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MSumLOeNA0s


----------



## SimplyMe1 (8/10/13)

וואו, טוב..אז לפני שאתחיל להציץ בתמונות 
יש לי כמה שאלות מהסרטון שהרגע ראיתי...
קודם כול- איך יודעים שנוחתים באתר הצניחה ולא על איזה גג\בריכה\כביש\ בי"ס?

יש הגבלת צניחות ביום?
אפשר לאורך כול הצניחה להחזיק ידיים ולצנוח ככה או שחייבים לשחרר בשלב מסוים?
ואחרי כמה צניחות אפשר לבד בלי מדריך? למה מתייחס המס' 100 צניחות והאם אחרי כזה מס' את כבר יכולה להיות מדריכה בעצמך? 
הלוואי והיה לי מעט מהאומץ לשחרר ופעם לעשות דבר כזה, אולי בביקור הבא בארה"ב(באיזה אתר צניחה עשית, ד"א?)

תכף פונה לקרדיטים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בינתים ראיתי את השמלה המקסימה והתרשמתי!


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

כשאסיים עם הקרדיטים אשלך לך תגובה 
מפורטת בפרטי


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

אשלח.... אין לי מושג כמה שגיאות עשיתי 
בקרדיטים האלו, אני לא קוראת לפני שאני שולחת


----------



## pulpu (9/10/13)

אפשר גם לשמוע את התשובה?


----------



## Aeiona (9/10/13)

אשמח גם לשמוע את התשובה!


----------



## Ginger L Honey (9/10/13)

לאור הביקוש אענה כאן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז לשאלותייך,

לפני שעולים על המטוס צריך ללמוד להכיר את אתר הצניחה מלמעלה. אם זה אתר חדש אני מסתכלת בתמונה של אתר הצניחה ולומדת לעצמי נקודות ציון לחפש מהאוויר. יש אתרים (אתר הוא Drop zone או בקיצור DZ) שאי אפשר לפספס, ואחרים שממש צריך לחפש ולכן חשוב לזכור פרטים מזהים.
אבל באופן כללי יחסית קל לזהות את מסלול ההמראה של המטוס.
דבר נוסף שחשוב לדעת לפני העליה הוא כיוון הרוח.
ולמרות כל זה, עדין קורה שלפעמים לא מצליחים לחזור ל DZ, למשל הרוחות חזקות מהצפוי ודוחפות את המצנח לכיוון הנגדי, או שהמטוס שחרר את הצנחנים רחוק מידי.
כשזה קורה צריך לחפש מקום בטוח אחר לנחות בו. באופן אישי זה עדין לא קרה לי או לבילי, אבל זה קורה כמעט לכולם וכנראה עוד יקרה בעתיד.
הבחור שערך וצילם את הוידאו הזה, באחת הצניחות המצולמות שם הוא נחת בחניון של סופרמרקט.
את זה הוא חתך בעריכה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אין הגבלה לכמות הצניחות, אבל זה מעייף, ולוקח זמן עד שמספיקים לקפל מחדש את המצנח, ולפעמים אין מקום בכל טיסה ביום עמוס, וזה תלוי גם במזג האוויר. בד"כ אנחנו עושים 3-5 צניחות ביום. הכי הרבה שעשיתי בינתיים היה 8 ביום.

אפשר להחזיק ידיים במשך רוב הנפילה החופשית. בילי ואני אפילו מתנשקים בנפילה חופשית. אבל בגובה מסויים, עליו אנחנו מסכמים לפני העלייה למטוס, עליינו להפרד ולהתרחק עד כמה שאפשר לפני פתיחת המצנח.

לגביי הקורס, לפני שבכל מתחילים את הקורס צריך לעשות שתי צניחות טנדם, שהן אותן צניחות חוויה עם מדריך על הגב. הטנדם במקרה הזה נועד בעיקר לראות שהחניך ערני למתרחש סביבו, זוכר מה עליו לעשות ולא קופא.
לאחר מכן, הקורס עצמו הוא שבע צניחות עם מדריך (או אפילו שני מדריכים, תלוי במקום, אבל אחד בהחלט מספיק). בקפיצת הקורס הראשונה המדריך אוחז בך, לראות שאת יציבה ושאת באמת פותחת את המצנח,
וכשאת מתחת למצנח הוא מדבר אלייך ברדיו בשביל לעזור לך לנחות.
אחרי שבע הצניחות האלו אפשר כבר לצנוח לבד
אחרי 25 צניחות מקבלים רשיון A ואפשר להתחיל לצנוח עם צנחנים אחרים.
100 צניחות פרוש הדבר שקפצנו ממטוסים כ100 פעמים 

האמת שאחרי מאה אני יכולה לעבור קורס הדרכה בסיסי, אבל בשביל להיות מדריך מוסמך צריך לפחות 500 צניחות

הנה סרטון מיוטויוב המראה מה עוברים בקורס
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feyL04OIzE4


----------



## SimplyMe1 (13/10/13)

תודה רבה! תמיד חשבתי שאני צריכה 
להכניס את המשימה הזו-צניחת טנדם למשימות שחייבים לעשות לפחות פעם אחת בחיים.. אחרי הטנדם אפשר יהיה להחליט לגבי רמת האומץ התידרש בהמשך לשאר הצניחות. ד"א, משלמים פר צניחה למדריך\הטסה?


----------



## Ginger L Honey (13/10/13)

כן, משלמים פר צניחה, אבל 
כשעושים את הקורס ברוב בנועדונים יש אפשרות לשלם את כל הקורס מראש ולקבל הנחה. אבל זה די יקר מכדי לשלם מראש.. זה לא ספורט זול, אבל שווה את זה


----------



## SimplyMe1 (14/10/13)

אין ספק שעוררת את החשק לצנוח, אצלי 
בטח בארץ זה פי כמה וכמה יקר יותר, 
לא יודעת כמה שהות תידרש לקורס למי שלא מתכנן להישאר זמן רב שם..


----------



## Ginger L Honey (16/10/13)

בעקרון, אפשר לסיים את הקורס בין 
4-7 ימים. לפעמים אפילו בשלושה
זה תלוי בעיקר במזג האוויר


----------



## Shmutzi (9/10/13)

תמונה גדולה! וצניחה... איזה כיף!


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

ההצעה 
חלקכן אולי עוד זוכרות, היה לנו תאריך לארוע עוד לפני שהיתה הצעה.
כשהבנו שיחסנו הולכים לכיוון רציני התחלנו לדבר על העתיד. היתה לי ויזת עבודה מאוד מוגבלת, ואם אני רוצה להשאר, אני חייבת גרין-כארד... דיברנו על לנסוע לוגאס ולהתחתן, ואולי לעשות ארוע שנה אחרי, אבל שנינו לא היינו שלמים עם הרעיון. רצינו לעשות את זה פעם אחת, וכמו שצריך. אז התחלנו לתכנן אירוע, רק שלבילי היה חשוב דבר אחד
הוא רצה להציע לי נישואין, ורצה לעשות את זה כמו שצריך. אז לא מספרים לאף אחד על הארוע לפני שאנחנו מאורסים רשמית.
כמובן שהסכמתי עם הרעיון, רק אמרתי לו, בבקשה, בלי טבעת...  אני לא חובבת טבעות אמריקאיות, ולא אבנים או יהלומים באופן כללי, אמרתי לו שאני מעדיפה טבעת נישואין אחת מיוידת (השיטה האמריקאית היא טבעת נישואין ואירוסין תואמות על אותה אצבע, אני פשוט לא מתחברת לזה)
אז בשלב מסויים כבר ידענו איפה נתחתן, ידענו מתי, כבר היתה שמלה, כבר הזמנו טבעות
ולא היתה הצעה! בשלב מסויים זה התחיל לשגע אותי, בניוחד כי התאריך מתקרב ועדין לא סיפרנו לאף אחד!!
בכל צניחה חשבתי "הנה זה קורה" בכל פעם שהגיע מאוחר הביתה, ולא..
ההצעה היתה בראשון לספטמבר, נסענו לחופשת קמפינג קצרה בלייק-ג'ורג'.
בילי טיפס עם חבר על צוק ולפני שקפץ למים מגובה 30 מטרים צעק לי " Lee, will you marry me???"
צעקתי "Yes"
ומאז היינו מאורסים במשך בקושי חודש אחד
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יש וידאו על הטךפון של ההצעה.. אין לי תמונה:\


----------



## PooKiPsiT (8/10/13)

התמונה זה לא מהארץ נכון? 
בארץ אני אף פעם לא לא רואה שלכת כזו


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

נכון
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כל הארוע בלונג-איילנד


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

המקום ועיצוב 
החתונה שלנו היתה ארוע פיקניק אינטימי. את הרוב עשינו בעצמנו 
הדבר היחידי שבאופן אישי היה חשוב לי להשקיע בו הוא בטבעות, כי זה מה שאנחנו ניקח איתנו תמיד

את החתונה עשינו בבלמונט פארק שבבאבילון בלונג-איילנד, ניו-יורק.
השכרת הפביליון היא עניין די פשוט, במחיר זעום. היינו מריכים לשלם קצת יותר בשביל אישור להביא אלכוהול, אבל כל העניין עלה פחות ממאה דולר, כולל השכרת הפביליון.
את קישוטים הכנו בעצמנו, ובבוקר החתונה קמנו מוקדם, בעזרת ההורים שלו ואמא שלי שבאה במיוחד מהארץ קישטנו את המקום במשך שעתיים, במפות בד לבנות שרכשנו מרשת חנות "דולר-פאמילי" סידורי פרחים פשוטחם שכנו מפרחים שרכשהו יום לפני, שרוכי בד שתלינו במרכז הפביליון וכדורי נייר תלויים מרשת חנויות "פארטי-סיטי" בצבעי העונה


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

עוד המקום


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

סידורי הפרחים שעשינו לא מופיעים בתמונות 
כי הם נפלו ברוח.. אבל האורחים לקחו אותם הביתה וזה היה נחמד


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

אחרון 
אני עובדת כרגע אז יקח לי קצת זמן לעלות הכל...


----------



## Raspail (9/10/13)

שיווו איזה אדיר! 
טוב אני פותחת כל הודעה שלכם איזה 10 פעמים ולא מפסיקה להתלהב! זה נראה כמו מקום מגניב ממש ומאד אהבתי את הקישוטים שלכם!


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

מזכרות לאורחים-שהיו חלק מהקישוטים 
קנינו בתי-ציפורים קאנים ב "micheal's" בעלות של דולר ליחידה. צבענו אותם וחרטנו עלייהם את שתמנו ואת התאריך, בתוכם הכנסנו פתק קטן עם מכתב תודה באנגלית בנוסח שמצאתי האינטרנט ואנ י כבר לא זוכרת.
תלינו אותם בכל הפביליון וכל אורח לקח אחד הביתה
כל מי שביקרנו מאז, ראינו את הבית אצלם בסלון, או תלוי על עץ חג המולד שלהם


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

תהליך ההכנה של המזכרות


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

אחרי צבע, חריטה והדבקת שיחים קטנים


----------



## PooKiPsiT (9/10/13)

וואו.


----------



## Shmutzi (9/10/13)

ממש מקסים!


----------



## פיiנה (10/10/13)

ממש ממש יפה. כל הכבוד


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

אחרון


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

התאריך הוא שישי לאוקטובר, בכיוון אמריקאי


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

מוזיקה 
את ברי וולר בילי ואני שמענו במקרה, הסתובבנו בתחילת האביב בפורט-ג'פרסון
ושמענו מאחד הברים בסביבה מישהו שר בקול שדומו להפליא לקולו של קט סטיבנס. בילי ואני הסתכלנו זה על זו, ומיד נכנסנו לבר.
אחרי שהזמנו את ברי לכמה בירות אמרנו לו, אחנו רוצים שתשיר בחתונה שלנו!
הוא שאל מתי, אמרנו, עדין אין תאריך.
סגרנו איתו על שלוש שעות, הרי כמה זמן אדם אחד עם גיטרה יכול לשיר?
והוא שר עד לרגע האחרון של הארוע! ולא הסכים לשמוע על תוספת תשלום, הוא אמר שנהנה מכל רגע ומהשירים שבחרנו 
ברי היה את הבחירות הטובות ביותר שעשינו.
הוא גם הצטרף אליינו לאפטר-פארטי


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

יש בקשות?


----------



## דורמורי (9/10/13)

can you sing something for my turtle?


----------



## דורמורי (9/10/13)

מ ג נ י ב לגמרי!


----------



## Raspail (9/10/13)

ואווו! נשמע מושלם! (וזה עוד בלי ששמעתי אותו) 
באמת פשוט מושלם!


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

החתן! -חליפה חתן ונעליים 
הדבר הכי יקר שעלה לנו מבחינת ארוע, ניקנו ב "Men's Warehouse"   כשבועיים לפני הארוע
אבל איזה חתיך, שווה כל דולר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ולעומת השמלה, כנראה יהיה עוד שימוש בחליפה


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

החתן ואמא שלי (המהממת) לפני הטקס


----------



## ronitvas (8/10/13)

חבל על הזמן


----------



## Bobbachka (9/10/13)




----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (9/10/13)

איזה חתיך ! 
מותר לומר על חתן של מישהי אחרת, נכון ?


----------



## Norma Desmond (9/10/13)

גם אני רציתי לכתוב והשתפנתי


----------



## פיiנה (10/10/13)




----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

הטקס! 
מי שערכה את הטקס שלנו היא למעשה כומר (כמרה?), אבל הטקס היה  טקס אזרחי לחלוטין ונעשה מטעם Justice of the peace

כיאה לטקס אמריקאי, החתן לא ראה אותי בשמלה לפני הטקס
כאן החתן ואחיו שהוא הבסט-מן נכחים שאצעד למקום הטקס, שהוא עץ שקישטנו מעט, מאחורי הפביליון


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

צועדת לבדי.... 
לפי המסורת האמריקאית, אבי הכלה אמור למסור את הכלה לחתן...
לצערי, בילי (גם עד היום) לא זכה להכיר את אבי, שנמצא בארץ ולא יכול היה להגיע לחתונה...
אז צעדתי לבדי, כשילדת הפרחים המקסימה שלי (בלבוש חופשי) פיזרה פרחים לפניי


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

שכחתי לציין, צועדת לצלילי השיר 
In My Life
של הביטלס, שהוא השיר שלנו


----------



## Shmutzi (9/10/13)

בחירה מעולה של השיר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחד השירים היפים שיש


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

הטקס עצמו-החלפת שבועות וטבעות


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

לא עלתה התמונה


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

זווית אחרת 
ממצלמת טלפון..


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

הכי קרוב שיש לי לתשל"כ


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

You may kiss the bride 
החתן כמעט קיבל ממני מכות, כי הוא פשוט תלש את ההינומה מהפרצוף שלי


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

הכלה! 
השמלה נקנתה מבלוגרית מקסימה, עבורה היא היתה שמלה שנייה בחתונה. מקור השמלה לא ידוע לי.
כולל משלוח מישראל, ניקוי יבש ומעט תיקונים, כי היתה גדולה מידי למידותיי, עלותה המלאה היתה פחות מ 200$ ואני לגמריי מרוצה

שיער ואיפור, סתם מקום שמצאתי קרוב לבית, לא עשיתי שום נסיון. בסה"כ הייתי מרוצה, למרות שקיוויתי שיעבדו עם התלתלים הטבעיים שלי ולא יחליקו אותם,
אבל אמריקאיות לא כ"כ יודעות לעבוד עם שיער בלי להחליק אותו


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

סיכת שיער 
הכנתי בעצמי
הינומה חשבתי להכין בעצמי, כי היא מאוד פשוטה, אבל היה יותר משתלת להזמין מאטסי כי אי-אפשר להזמין רק חתיכה כזו קטנה


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

נעליים שכפכפות 
עם מישהי זוכרת, היה לי קשה מאוד למצוא עליים, כי נעליים בלי רצועות בד"כ לא מחזיקות לי את הרגליים, הארוע היה כולו בחוץ והצריך נעליים נוחות
ואני טבעונית, אז חשוב היה לי למצוא נעליים סינטטיות

אחרי התייעצות בפורום, הנעליים שנרכשו הן זוג שמצאתי בחנות קרוב לבית, חצי שקופות בצבע כסף


----------



## ronitvas (9/10/13)

תמונה מקסימה!


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

מאחורה


----------



## yael rosen (10/10/13)

השמלה שלך
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שלמות!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אם תהית.....


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

תחתונים! 
כתוב לי על הטוסיק " Billy's property" 
את התחתונים קניתי בויקטוריה סיקרט והדפסתי עליהם בדוכן בקניון


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

טבעות 
אז כאמור, הדבר הכי חשוב עבורנו היה הטבעות.
את המעצבת שלנו ליסה לינדהרסט, מצאנו בשיטוט ברחובות ניו-יורק.
התאהבתי בעיצובים שלה ברגע שניכנסנו לחנות.
הטבעות בסוף בחרנו אפילו לא דומות למה שהיה לי בראש מלכתחילה
שלכנו לליסה טביעות אצבעות, היא חראה על שלי את טביעת האצבע של בילי, ועל של בילי את שלי
של בילי עשויה מפלטיניום, בעוינ באופן מאוד מסויים שישב בנוחות על האצבע שלו, כי הוא שבר את האצבע בעבר, והמפרק יחסית רחב 
שלי עשויה זהב, אם אני זוכרת נכון, 14 קראט, רצי בהתחלה יותר קארט שתהיה מעט יותר צהובה, אבל המעצבת אמרה שאם יהיה יותר קראט הטבעת תהיה רכה מידי וטביעת האצבע עלולה להימחק עם השנים.
זו תמונה שהמעצבת שלחה לנו, ביקשנו אח"כ שתשנה אותן טיפה ותעשה אותן פחות מבריקות ויותר מט


----------



## ronitvas (9/10/13)

אוהבת


----------



## באןבאני (9/10/13)

הטבעות הכי מיוחדות ויפות שראיתי!!! 
מקסים מקסים מקסים!


----------



## Norma Desmond (9/10/13)

וואו, מקסים! 
עכשיו גם אני רוצה כאלה טבעות


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

צלמים ותמונות אווירה 
אז שאלנו את עצמנו, למי מהחברים שלנו יש מצלמה טובה??
יש לנו זוג חברים שעוסקים בצילום, לא ממש בצילום של אנשים, הם אלו שמצלמים בתים למכירה וכו', אבל יש להם מצלמות טובות והם נרתמו למשימה.

הכל טוב ויפה, אבל שלושה שבועות לאחר הארוע היתה הסופה סנדי... וביתם של הזוג הוצף עד לקומה השניה
אז היו להם דברים יותר חשובים לדאוג להם מאשר התמונות שלנו.
גם הבית השכור בו אנחנו גרנו הוצף, חודש היינו בלי חשמל או מים חמים, אז גם אנחנו קצת שכחנו מזה.
משתי המצלמות הם לא בטוחים עדין איפה נמצא כרטיס זכרון אחד. הם בטוחים שהוא עוד נמצא איפשהו, אבל בגלל כל הבלאגן הם לא מצאו אותו.
לפחות רוב התמונות היו על המצלמה שאת הכרטיס שלה כן מצאו, והן אלו שאני מפרסמת פה.
קיבלנו אותן רק בשבוע שעבר...  
יש עוד כמה תמונות שאספנו מחברים אחרים שהביאו מצלמות וטלפונים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כל התמונות צולמו הפארק איפה שהתחתנו.
יצאנו לסיבוב רגלי של חצי שעה בערך להצטלם


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

לטיול


----------



## Shmutzi (9/10/13)

תמיד שמחה לראות שותפים למפתח סול  
איזה מיקום מעולה בחרת לו! נראה מצויין 
(אצלי הוא על היד)


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

יצאנו


----------



## Norma Desmond (9/10/13)

וואו, איזה תמונות יפיפיות! 
אתם זוג ממש יפה והנוף משגע! התמונות פשוט נהדרות
וואו. ממש ברמה של לפתח בגדול ולתלות על קירות הבית. מקסים מקסים!

גם מאוד התחברתי לאירוע האינטימי והכל כך אישי שלכם. איזה יופי. חבל שבארץ זה כל כך לא נפוץ. האווירה באירוע נראית ממש נעימה


----------



## Raspail (9/10/13)

כל כך פסטורלי!!! 
איזה זוג יפה ופוטוגוני אתם! והחתונה שלכם נראית נהדרת, מקסימה, מיוחדת ואינטימית! ו-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 על העוגת קאפקייקס טבעונית חלק ללא גלוטן - מרשים ומהמם!
האוכל נראה מעולה! והאווירה - כ"כ שונה מבארץ, מרגישים וייב אחר לגמרי! כיף לראות חתונה אמריקאית כאן בפורום, מרענן מאד...
המון מזל טוב


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

הצטרפנו לפיקניק של זוג אקראי


----------



## Bobbachka (8/10/13)

את יודעת שבדיוק חשבתי עליך?!?!?!? 
תהיתי מה קורה איתך ומה היה בסוף עם החתונה.

זה היה ממש לפני יומיים, שקלתי לחפש אותך ולשלוח איזו הודעה!!!

אני בשוק!!!

ויאללה לקרדיטים


----------



## Ginger L Honey (8/10/13)

איזה כיף שאת זוכרת!

אגב, אני עדין מתעדכנת בעמוד הפייסבוק שלך, עזרת לי הרבה ונתת המון השראה


----------



## Ginger L Honey (9/10/13)

אוכל 
אז פארק ממשלתי לא מאפשר הבאת קייטרינג חיצוני, אפילו לא מאפשר משלוח של קייטרינג לפארק..

הפתרון שמצאנו, הזמנת מגשי אוכל מרשת "Whole Foods" 
כ 80% מהתפריט היה טבעוני, פרט לכמה גבינות וצדפות

קצת הזמנו בכמות האוכל שהזמנו עבור 45 אנשים, שלחנו חצי מהאורחים עם מגשים הביתה.

כלי הגשה חד-פעמיים רכשנו ברשת Costco מאוד יפים, לאורחים היה חבל לזרוק
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כוסות יין רכשנו ב"דולר פאמילי"


----------



## ronitvas (9/10/13)

פייייי השקעתם באוכל 
בהתחשב בעובדה שעל שני פריטים אני יוצאת עם מינימום 70$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יש להם אוכל מעולה - בחירה משובחת


----------



## Ginger L Honey (9/10/13)

אם תבקשי מהם את תפריט הקייטרינג שלהם 
המחירים דווקא סבירים, בהשוואה לקייטרינג במקומות אחרים
והאוכל באמת מעולה


----------



## Ginger L Honey (9/10/13)

אלכוהול! 
שוב, קצת התפרענו, רכשנו בירה בחישוב של 5 בקבוקים לאדם, בקבוק פטרון, ג'ק דניאלס, קוארבו גולד
20 בקבוקי יין, 5 בקבוקי וודקה גדולים, מיקסים של מרגריטות, פינה קולדה ובלאדי מרי
ובטח גם שכחתי כמה דברים.. כאמור היו רק 45 איש בחתונה,
נשארו לי בירות במקרר עד אפריל האחרון

הפטרון, כמובן, נגמר באותו הערב


----------



## Ginger L Honey (9/10/13)

עוגה 
נרכשה בהול-פודס עוגה קטנה וקאפ-קייקס הכל טבעוני, חלק ללא גלוטן


----------



## PooKiPsiT (9/10/13)




----------



## Ginger L Honey (9/10/13)

חיתוך העוגה 
הזוג המצולם לידנו הם בן-דוד דרגה שנייה של בילי וזוגתו.
ימים ספורים לפני חתונתו גם גילו שהם בהריון! אז ממש יום לפני החתונה שלנו עם נישאו בטקס פשוט בעירייה.
אז הזמנתי אותם להצטרף אליינו לחיתוך העוגה, לסמל גם את החתונה שלהם


----------



## Ginger L Honey (9/10/13)

ובחתונה אמריקאית- זריקת הזר


----------



## Ginger L Honey (9/10/13)

מי תתפוס??


----------



## niva99 (9/10/13)

נראה לי האמא...


----------



## Ginger L Honey (11/10/13)

הבחורה מאחורי אמא היתה יותר נחושה


----------



## niva99 (11/10/13)

אם את מתעקשת...


----------



## Ginger L Honey (9/10/13)

הבירית


----------



## Ginger L Honey (9/10/13)

מה שכחתי?? 
בואו נראה.. הארוע התחיל באחת בצהריים, בשבוע וחצי בערך עזבנו את הפארק,
העברנו את האפטר-פארטי לעיירה באבילון, בערך 15 איש הצטרפו אליינו ועשינו סבב ברים ודאנס ברים.
בכל מקום כולם היו מופעים כשנכנסנו וקיבלנו שתיה חינם
בשלב הזה כבר לא היתה מצלמה.. אני צריכה עדין לקבץ תמונות מטלפונים 

את ליל הכלולות בילינו במלון מרשת מריוט, חברת האשראי נותנת לנו שלושה לילות חינם ברשת הזו בשנה.
אם אמא שלי לא היתה מתארחת אצלנו גם היינו מוותרים על זה, אבל רצינו להיות לבד
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לא הבאנו איתנו כלום לארוע, אפילו לא תיק
אז בבוקר שאחרי כשירדנו לארוחת הבוקר במלון באותם הבגדים של החתונה הפתענו די הרבה אנשים


----------



## Ginger L Honey (9/10/13)

שכחתי זר כלה 
אמא של בילי אמרה שהיא רוצה לדאוג לזר ושאלה אם אני רוצה פרחים מסויימים

אמרתי לה רק שאני רוצה שהזר יהיה בצבעים של העונה
והיא עשתה עבודה מדהימה


----------



## Ginger L Honey (9/10/13)

קעקועים ליום השנה 
יש עוד מלא תמונות שאני אוהבת, אך נראה לי שבחרתי מספיק

בשנה שעברה מאז הארוע הספקנו לעבור את הסופה סנדי, רכשנו בית משלנו ואימצנו כלב
הו לנו עשרות קפיצות ממטוסים, ובסה"כ קשה לי האמין שכבר עברה שנה שלמה!
ביום השנה שלנו עשינו קעקועים תואימים עם סמל שיצרנו שמסמל אותנו


----------



## דניאל ואורן (9/10/13)

תהיתי מה שלומך! 
ועכשיו אני סקרנית לסיים לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך. 
אעשה זאת מחר ואגיב בהרחבה. 
בינתיים - נראה שהיה מקסים ומושקע. 
המון מזל טוב והמשך חיים מלאי אושר והפתקאות!


----------



## Shmutzi (9/10/13)

איזו מחווה יפה  
נהניתי מאוד לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך ולראות תמונות מיוחדות ושונות שנבעו כמובן מטבעו של האירוע המיוחד.
עוד יותר נהניתי לראות שרובו היה טבעוני ושבאמת נראה שהיה לכם כיף ושעשיתם אותו לגמרי שלכם!

המון מזל טוב והמשך חיים מלאים באושר ואהבה, עננים ותעופה


----------



## Ruby Gem (9/10/13)

קעקועים יפהפיים ומיוחדים 
והחתונה בכלל הייתה מיוחדת, כיפיית וקצת אחרת. מאוד נהניתי לקרוא!


----------



## arapax (10/10/13)

איזה יופי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כיף שפרסמת קרדיטים בסוף. אתם נראים זוג עניו ומקסים, והחתונה בהתאם. כיף לראות. 
מקווה שימצאו את כרטיס הזכרון הנוסף!


----------



## orangeada (9/10/13)

איזה כיף! הכל כל כך מיוחד 
והנוף המקומי מקסים!  נראה ונשמע שנהנתם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



היה מעניין להיחשף לייחודיות שבחתונות בניכר...
הרבה מזל טוב


----------



## Ginger L Honey (9/10/13)

קרדיט חשוב מאוד- הפורום הזה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את רוב הרעיונות המקוריים קדחו המוחות בפורום הזה.

אמנם רוב הבנות (וגם כמה גברים) התחלפו בשנה האחרונה, אבל אני בטוחה שעדין יש פה את אותה אווירת אחווה, את הנכונות לעזור, לתמוך ולשתף
בכל בחירה שעשיתי הפורום היה שותף,
וכ"כ הרבה רעיונות נולדו כאן
אז תודה לכל מי שעדין כאן ותודה גם לאלו שכבר עברו לפורומים אחרים
נהנתי מכל רגע


----------



## החלפתיניק (10/10/13)

שניכם נראים כל כך אלגנטיים! 
ממש טיפ טופ.

מאד אהבתי את הטבעות, וגם את הסמל שיצרתם לקעקוע.

אבל מכל הקרדיטים הכי אהבתי את המשפט שהוא אמר לך בפעם הראשונה שהסיע אותך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נראה שהצלחת לארגן חתונה שפויה אבל ממש ממש בטוב טעם! הכל נראה נפלא. 

איך מגיבים בארה"ב לחתונות "אלטרנטיביות"? יש לחץ להישאר במיינסטרים כמו בארץ או שהאורחים זורמים?


----------

